
Elsevier's Digital Doc Prototype: Is This The Scientific Article of the Future? - ExJournalist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/elseviers_prototype_is_this_the_scientific_article.php
======
paulsb
Here is a FriendFeed discussion about it: [http://friendfeed.com/science-
online/cbbe2531/news-releases-...](http://friendfeed.com/science-
online/cbbe2531/news-releases-elsevier-announces-article-of), which boils down
to the answer of 'no'.

This is typical of those with the power in science: they are too slow to
embrace new technologies and to adapt to what researchers need. But, hey, why
do they need to when they have researchers bent over a barrel whilst they rake
in the money.

Scientific publishing is ripe for disruption, which includes getting rid of
pdf.

------
michael_nielsen
More like the scientific article as it should have been by the mid-90s. Still,
it's good to see some experimentation.

------
yannis
Elsevier's attempts are laudable to make Scientific papers a bit more readable
on the web. Most people will just download a pdf and print to read and keep!
However, I was surprised to find out that their use of Javascript can only be
described as 'archaic'! (Just do a page view of the images tab)

